# .375 ?



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Is .375 lead balls good for hunting squirrel or do you think they are to light?

Njones


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

They will work I have used them.


----------



## RUBEN_CO (Sep 1, 2013)

I use 0.38 lead which is basically the same
They work perfectly fine and you can get high speeds with them as they are lighter than say .44 or .47 but they still pack a punch. 
What bands and draw length would you use?


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

RUBEN_CO said:


> I use 0.38 lead which is basically the same
> They work perfectly fine and you can get high speeds with them as they are lighter than say .44 or .47 but they still pack a punch.
> What bands and draw length would you use?


i normally use 1" to 3/4" TBG. About 7.5" or 8" length and about a 38" draw.


----------



## RUBEN_CO (Sep 1, 2013)

With 0.38 I've used 1 inch straight tbg with my 50" draw.
Upper body and headshots will work fine


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

RUBEN_CO said:


> With 0.38 I've used 1 inch straight tbg with my 50" draw.
> Upper body and headshots will work fine


thanks. I'll do the bean can test. Lol


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

That is over 9mm actually and ought to work for squirrel and rabbit head shots. Shoulder shots will wound the animals possibly enough to go catch them and dispatch them with a club although will not be "humane" (what is humane?). Even .357, lower caliber, is 9mm (well 9mm bullets are.355 on my mic) and that's also good enough for head shots given the speed is above 150fps or so when it hits.


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Chuck Daehler said:


> That is over 9mm actually and ought to work for squirrel and rabbit head shots. Shoulder shots will wound the animals possibly enough to go catch them and dispatch them with a club although will not be "humane" (what is humane?). Even .357, lower caliber, is 9mm (well 9mm bullets are.355 on my mic) and that's also good enough for head shots given the speed is above 150fps or so when it hits.


Thanks for the info. I have gotten more accurate and I agree with head shots only. Although there is a miss every now and then.


----------

